# What is the current SD DVR model on sale?



## kkrogers (Nov 19, 2007)

I need to purchase a DVR for my parents. They have a new dish with two new standard receivers but they now want a DVR. They have a 3 LNB dish mounted on a tripod behind their fifth wheel, so the dish supposedly will not support HD (which they don't need anyway). 

What is the current model of SD DVR on the market now? I want to purchase one outright because Directv was a pain in the [email protected]* about getting one from them now!

Thanks,
Kan


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the current one:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ital-MultiSatellite-Receiver--(R16)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=185463000238

I think you will have to go the DirecTV to purchase one outright. All retailers, including Solid Signal would be a lease.


----------



## kkrogers (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I talked to Directv today and they told me it would be a lease, but they also wanted them to pay a $50 fee because they have not established credit! The lady could not explain why they need that. I told her we could just pay for the reciever with a debit card. Strange! That is why we are shopping for one somewhere else. How does the lease work then? You pay for the reciever, but you really don't own it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

kkrogers said:


> How does the lease work then? You pay for the reciever, but you really don't own it?


Basically yes. The up-front cost for a leased receiver is somewhere between one-quarter and one-half the cost for an owned receiver (if you can find one). The current SD DVRs are the R15 and the R16, and a "hybrid" R22 that can also "evolve" to HD under certain circumstances.

Whether leased or owned, the first receiver is included on your account and each additional receiver costs $5 per month to mirror the programming to it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Basically yes. The up-front cost for a leased receiver is somewhere between one-quarter and one-half the cost for an owned receiver (if you can find one). The current SD DVRs are the R15 and the R16, and a "hybrid" R22 that can also "evolve" to HD under certain circumstances.
> 
> Whether leased or owned, the first receiver is included on your account and each additional receiver costs $5 per month to mirror the programming to it.


And you will also get a $7 "DVR fee" tacked on to the monthly bill not to mention a new (or reset) commitment which ends 2 years after you get the new DVR. Also remember that to enjoy the full functionality of the new DVR, it needs two inputs from the satellite dish. Since you say they already have 2 receivers this shouldn't be a problem because the 3-LNB dish has 4 outputs. In any event, new cable(s) will need to be run. This is normally INCLUDED by DirecTV as well as the service visit when you add a new receiver/DVR.

Even though the SD DVR is leased that isn't all bad. If it breaks down, you are only charged a $20 S & H fee for a replacement including shipping both ways. And if the one you get or a replacement doesn't last 90 days, it gets replaced for free.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

ThomasM said:


> And you will also get a $7 "DVR fee" tacked on to the monthly bill not to mention a new (or reset) commitment which ends 2 years after you get the new DVR. Also remember that to enjoy the full functionality of the new DVR, it needs two inputs from the satellite dish. Since you say they already have 2 receivers this shouldn't be a problem because the 3-LNB dish has 4 outputs. In any event, new cable(s) will need to be run. This is normally INCLUDED by DirecTV as well as the service visit when you add a new receiver/DVR.
> 
> Even though the SD DVR is leased that isn't all bad. If it breaks down, you are only charged a $20 S & H fee for a replacement including shipping both ways. And if the one you get or a replacement doesn't last 90 days, it gets replaced for free.


And, since there is absolutely no function to the unit if you are not subscribing to Directv, it would make no sense to pay full price for something and own it. If you are leasing it, it belongs to them, and if you leave Directv, you give it back to them, but that is fine because you would have no use for it.

Again, this makes much more sense to me than to pay four times as much to own it, and have no use for it if I were to leave the service.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kkrogers said:


> Well, I talked to Directv today and they told me it would be a lease, but they also wanted them to pay a $50 fee because they have not established credit! The lady could not explain why they need that.


Generally new customers that request additional/new receivers after they have already had their install will be charged this additional $50 fee. As DirecTV does not have any kind of account history with the customer, they are taking a gamble in the sense that they will have shelled out a lot of equipment and labor and have not gotten a lot back yet. This $50 fee is to help off-set that. Usually the fee will be charged until a customer has been with DirecTV for at least 6 months to a year.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Generally new customers that request additional/new receivers after they have already had their install will be charged this additional $50 fee. As DirecTV does not have any kind of account history with the customer, they are taking a gamble in the sense that they will have shelled out a lot of equipment and labor and have not gotten a lot back yet. This $50 fee is to help off-set that. Usually the fee will be charged until a customer has been with DirecTV for at least 6 months to a year.
> 
> - Merg


That seems kind of stupid since when you are a new customer and get the initial installation you can get FOUR DVR's installed!! Of course, you have to pay the fee for each one after the first which is included. Why would you be any less credit-worthy AFTER your initial installation?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe the thought is that they just invested all this equipment and time with you and want to make some of it back before they send you more equipment or perform more install work.

- Merg


----------

